
The Culture War Comes to Linux – Motherboard - axiomdata316
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/yw43kj/what-happens-if-linux-developers-remove-their-code
======
renholder
I thought that this sounded familiar and then I saw it was from Sep 2018 and
the confusion abated.

Can we get an update to the title please? :)

